# Błąd przy kompilacji Openoffice

## Wielebny

przy kompialcji Openoffice mam błąd który mi nic nie mówi i nie wime co z tym zdziałać (martwi mnie troszke ten brak dostępu).

Ma ktoś z was jakiś pomysł?

```
xmlsec1-1.2.6/src/openssl/app.c

tar: xmlsec1-1.2.6/src/openssl/app.c: Cannot change ownership to uid 94769, gid 260: Invalid argument

xmlsec1-1.2.6/src/openssl/Makefile.in

tar: xmlsec1-1.2.6/src/openssl/Makefile.in: Cannot change ownership to uid 94769, gid 260: Invalid argument

xmlsec1-1.2.6/src/openssl/x509.c

tar: xmlsec1-1.2.6/src/openssl/x509.c: Cannot change ownership to uid 94769, gid 260: Invalid argument

xmlsec1-1.2.6/src/openssl/digests.c

tar: xmlsec1-1.2.6/src/openssl/digests.c: Cannot change ownership to uid 94769, gid 260: Invalid argument

xmlsec1-1.2.6/src/openssl/kw_des.c

tar: xmlsec1-1.2.6/src/openssl/kw_des.c: Cannot change ownership to uid 94769, gid 260: Invalid argument

xmlsec1-1.2.6/src/openssl/bn.c

tar: xmlsec1-1.2.6/src/openssl/bn.c: Cannot change ownership to uid 94769, gid 260: Invalid argument

xmlsec1-1.2.6/src/openssl/signatures.c

tar: xmlsec1-1.2.6/src/openssl/signatures.c: Cannot change ownership to uid 94769, gid 260: Invalid argument

xmlsec1-1.2.6/configure.in

tar: xmlsec1-1.2.6/src/openssl: Cannot change ownership to uid 94769, gid 260: Invalid argument

tar: xmlsec1-1.2.6/src: Cannot change ownership to uid 94769, gid 260: Invalid argument

tar: xmlsec1-1.2.6/configure.in: Cannot change ownership to uid 94769, gid 260: Invalid argument

xmlsec1-1.2.6/xmlsec1.spec

tar: xmlsec1-1.2.6/xmlsec1.spec: Cannot change ownership to uid 94769, gid 260: Invalid argument

xmlsec1-1.2.6/Copyright

tar: xmlsec1-1.2.6/Copyright: Cannot change ownership to uid 94769, gid 260: Invalid argument

xmlsec1-1.2.6/config.sub

tar: xmlsec1-1.2.6/config.sub: Cannot change ownership to uid 94769, gid 260: Invalid argument

tar: xmlsec1-1.2.6: Cannot change ownership to uid 94769, gid 260: Invalid argument

tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors

dmake:  Error code 2, while making 'unxlngi6.pro/misc/build/so_unpacked_so_xmlsec1'

---* tg_merge.mk *---

ERROR: Error 65280 occurred while making /var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-2.4.1/work/ooo/build/OOH680_m17/libxmlsec

make: *** [stamp/build] Error 1

 * 

 * ERROR: app-office/openoffice-2.4.1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 5394:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       make || die "Build failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   Build failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/Log_Portage/app-office:openoffice-2.4.1:20081012-173657.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-2.4.1/temp/environment'.

 * 

!!! When you file a bug report, please include the following information:

GENTOO_VM=sun-jdk-1.6  CLASSPATH="" JAVA_HOME="/opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.07"

JAVACFLAGS="-source 1.4 -target 1.4" COMPILER=""

and of course, the output of emerge --info

 * Messages for package app-office/openoffice-2.4.1:

 * 

 *  It is important to note that OpenOffice.org is a very fragile  

 *  build when it comes to CFLAGS.  A number of flags have already 

 *  been filtered out.  If you experience difficulty merging this  

 *  package and use agressive CFLAGS, lower the CFLAGS and try to  

 *  merge again. Also note that building OOo takes a lot of time and 

 *  hardware ressources: 4-6 GB free diskspace and 256 MB RAM are 

 *  the minimum requirements. If you have less, use openoffice-bin 

 *  instead. 

 * 

 * 

 * ERROR: app-office/openoffice-2.4.1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 5394:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       make || die "Build failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   Build failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/Log_Portage/app-office:openoffice-2.4.1:20081012-173657.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-2.4.1/temp/environment'.

```

----------

## Poe

powiem to samo, co mówię każdemu, kto próbuje kompilować OO - daruj sobie i postaw binarkę. kompilacja takiej kobyły nie ma najmniejszego sensu, a może spowodować same problemy, jak te w/w. 

pozdrawiam

----------

## Wielebny

A wiesz może czym dokąłdnie się różni binarka od normalnego ebuilda??

----------

## mentorsct

Witam, ale pytanie dałeś co to jest binarka? I ty używasz gentoo? Ale dobra pytania są po to zeby odpowiadać. Binarka to gotowy prze kompilowana paka. Dla porównania, mam nadzieje ze mnie nie zganicie za to ale to tak jak exe w windows to tak binarka w gentoo i we wszystkich distro linuxa. Przywołując do debiana będzie to paka z rozszerzeniem *.deb, red hat i bazujące na nim distra paki *.rpm. Mam nadzieje ze zakumałeś. Prze kompilowana paka kobyły (czytaj openoffice) instaluje sie w kilka chwil a nie kilka godz czy coś w tym stylu. Pozdro.

----------

## Wielebny

Chodziło mi o to czy sa jakies różnice w oprogramowaniu OO tz. ,że np zainstalowane z OO-bin oprogramowanie wazy wiecej czy mniej niż ze standartowego ebilda lub działa ociężale.

----------

## mentorsct

No jak może być różnica w oprogramowaniu? Pomyśl trochę. Binarka jest robiona ze źródeł. Ty kompilowałeś ze źródeł. A jakie źródła taka binarka. A działa w zależności jaki masz sprzęt i tyle. Rozmiar taki sam.

----------

## one_and_only

Eh, binarki są kompilowane z optymalizacjami dla i686, kompilując sam możesz użyć optymalizacji dla swojego procesora, czyli programy powinny działać wydajniej. Tyle, że w aplikacjach w stylu OO zysk ten jest niemal niezauważalny. W "niebinarce" możena też wyłączyć pewne "ficzery" dostępne przez flagi USE.

OT: Wielebny, raz na zawsze: na razie oddzielnie, kłuje w oczy w tym podpisie

OT2: Czemu na forum nie ma opcji ignoruj użytkownika? Przydałaby mi się (w zasadzie tylko ze względu na jedną osobę...).

----------

## Raku

 *mentorsct wrote:*   

> No jak może być różnica w oprogramowaniu? Pomyśl trochę. Binarka jest robiona ze źródeł. Ty kompilowałeś ze źródeł. A jakie źródła taka binarka. A działa w zależności jaki masz sprzęt i tyle. Rozmiar taki sam.

 

Mluviti stříbro, mlčeti zlato.

----------

## mentorsct

Raku - a co to ma oznaczać?  "Mluviti stříbro, mlčeti zlato."

----------

## SlashBeast

Coś w stylu milczenie jest złotem. "Mowa srebrem, cisza złotem" tak to chyba jest.

To z bin paczki i ze zrodel nie bedzie takie samo, na rozmiar składa się wersja gcc i wiele innych rzeczy, porównaj firefoksa z source i z bin paczki, zupełnie inne i ten z bin wydaje się chodzić... szybciej.

----------

## Radioaktywny

Witam

Ponadto OO kompilowany ze źródeł miał (ma?) błąd zapisu pliku gdy w nazwie były polskie znaki. Binarka była OK.

----------

## rofro

Z tego co czytałem tak duże kobyły jak ooo lub firefox są optymalizowane lepiej przez autorów. W gentoo wszystko leci zwykle jedną optymalizacją ustawioną w make.conf. A autorzy binarek różne komponenty różnymi optymalizacjami traktują.

jeśli nawet w ebuildach da się tak optymalizować, to pewnie i tak nikt nie analizuje takich dużych kobył.

jeśli jest inaczej niech ktoś sprostuje.

----------

## Poe

potwierdze tylko tyle, ze firefox binarny dziala dużo lepiej i płynniej od kompilowanego, bo ffx to też spora paczka kodu, a developerzy wiedzą najlepiej jak dobrać flagi, zeby to miało ręce i nogi.

----------

## unK

 *mentorsct wrote:*   

> Witam, ale pytanie dałeś co to jest binarka? I ty używasz gentoo?

 

I to mówi ktoś, kto instalację czegokolwiek przy pomocy `emerge` nazywa "przekompilowaniem" ; >

 *Wielebny wrote:*   

> Chodziło mi o to czy sa jakies różnice w oprogramowaniu OO tz. ,że np zainstalowane z OO-bin oprogramowanie wazy wiecej czy mniej niż ze standartowego ebilda lub działa ociężale.

 

Waży więcej, bo prekompilowane programy takie jak OO czy Firefox dostarczają kopie bibliotek, które są im potrzebne do działania, ignorując te zainstalowane w systemie.

```
unknown@localhost ~ $ equery s openoffice

[ Searching for packages matching openoffice... ]

* size of app-office/openoffice-2.4.0

           Total files : 3819

           Total size  : 268719.70 KiB
```

Binarka waży chyba ~350, ale nie jestem pewny, więc jakby co, to niech ktoś poda wynik `equery s openoffice-bin`  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Ponadto OO kompilowany ze źródeł miał (ma?) błąd zapisu pliku gdy w nazwie były polskie znaki.

 

Chyba miał, właśnie zapisałem plik "zażółć gęślą jaźń.odt"  :Wink: 

 *Poe wrote:*   

> potwierdze tylko tyle, ze firefox binarny dziala dużo lepiej i płynniej od kompilowanego

 

A ja nie  :Wink:  Nie widzę żadnej różnicy, poza tym różne durne testy typu mierzenie czasu uruchomiania za pomocą `time` czy test-rendering-time pokazują nieznaczną przewagę kompilowanego nad prekompilowanym (a czasem odwrotnie, czyli ogólnie można to o kant dupy rozbić). Przewagą Firefoxa ze źródeł jest korzystanie z bibliotek systemowych (dla ciekawych: wpiszcie w pasek adresu "about:buildconfig" w obydwu wersjach i porównajcie sobie), co np. dla mnie jest niezbędne z racji używania cairo z patchami clearlooks (to samo z OO, btw prekompilowany OO zdaje się ignorować systemowe ustawienia antyaliasingu, przez co fonty w nim wyglądają tragicznie).

----------

## SlashBeast

```
slashbeast@mizore ~ % qsize -m openoffice-bin 

app-office/openoffice-bin-3.0.0: 4618 files, 497 non-files, 456 MB
```

Ale krowa. o_O Chyba również skompiluje OO.

----------

## c2p

Ja sobie odpuszczę kompilację OOo:

```
karol@ununbium ~ $ qsize -m openoffice-bin

app-office/openoffice-bin-3.0.0: 3870 files, 437 non-files, 373 MB
```

Tylko zastanawia mnie mniejsza ilość plików niż u SlashBeast...

edit:

```
emerge -pv openoffice-bin

... done!

[ebuild   R   ] app-office/openoffice-bin-3.0.0  USE="java kde -gnome" LINGUAS="pl -af -ar -as_IN -be_BY -bg -br -bs -ca -cs -da -de -dz -el -en -en_GB -en_ZA -es -et -fi -fr -ga -gu -he -hi_IN -hr -hu -it -ja -ka -km -ko -lt -mk -ml_IN -mr_IN -nb -ne -nl -nn -nr -ns -or_IN -pa_IN -pt -rw -sh -sk -sl -sr -ss -st -sv -sw_TZ -ta -te_IN -tg -th -ti_ER -tr -ts -uk -ur_IN -ve -vi -xh -zh_CN -zh_TW -zu" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB
```

----------

## Arfrever

 *c2p wrote:*   

> Ja sobie odpuszczę kompilację OOo:
> 
> ```
> karol@ununbium ~ $ qsize -m openoffice-bin
> 
> ...

 

Prawdopodobnie inne flagi USE.

----------

## SlashBeast

```
[ebuild   R   ] app-office/openoffice-bin-3.0.0  USE="java -gnome -kde" LINGUAS="en ja pl -af -ar -as_IN -be_BY -bg -br -bs -ca -cs -da -de -dz -el -en_GB -en_ZA -es -et -fi -fr -ga -gu -he -hi_IN -hr -hu -it -ka -km -ko -lt -mk -ml_IN -mr_IN -nb -ne -nl -nn -nr -ns -or_IN -pa_IN -pt -rw -sh -sk -sl -sr -ss -st -sv -sw_TZ -ta -te_IN -tg -th -ti_ER -tr -ts -uk -ur_IN -ve -vi -xh -zh_CN -zh_TW -zu" 0 kB
```

Pewnie to sprawka japońskiej i angielskiej lokalizacji.

----------

